# XM607 - Falklands' Most Daring Raid



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Just watched this on youtube and found it very interesting, especially if your a fan of the Vulcan Bomber:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Seen that a couple of times, really good documentary.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

saw a vulcan doing a flyby the other weekend at TOTB as well a spitfire which was nice to see


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

yes its brilliant and I read the book too "Vulcan 607" :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Great documentary, only as the British Forces can, as we are the best of the best!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Honda said:


> Great documentary, only as the British Forces can, as we are the best of the best!!


Bang on Sir! :thumb:

Ben


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Argentina stirring the pot again
http://news.sky.com/story/1125346/falklands-argentina-lodges-new-claim-at-un


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

But isnt the current rights of the Falklands to do with oil fields found within Falklands territorial waters? Thats the main thing isnt it? Anyway, it should be down to the local islanders, let them decide and as they had a recent referundum and they decided to stay BRitish then thats that, surely!!

Also, with Gibraltar starting to have issues with Spain, could be interesting times ahead!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

If the Argies did want to go in again, now is the ideal time to do it. We've got practically zilch to defend it with these days...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

And Spain know that too but then again Spain is worst off than us economic wise.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

ivor said:


> saw a vulcan doing a flyby the other weekend at TOTB as well a spitfire which was nice to see


And one of the pilots of that Vulcan is Martin Withers.....:thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

XM607 now resides at RAF Waddington and can be seen as you drive by on the A15


----------

